# Uncomfortable!



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Mamas still pregnant! Its topping mid 80s here today and poor thing looks like she is so ready to have these kids. Her udder is tighter today then it has been,and her little pooch is nice and loose. Its my moms birthday today so it would be pretty awesome for those babies to come today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may kid soon, the way you are describing it.

Happy Birthday to your mom and Happy Kidding to your goatie


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you so much  i hope she does kid soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything yet?


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

No but the babies have dropped completly now. I thought they had earlier. But today i went to check on her and shes so sunken in she feels hollow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goodness, I thought for sure we'd hear there were babies.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I thought so too but this girl is holdin on tight! I dont think she wants to let them out yet lol. Shes fine though was even running around playing today and had began to eat again


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Today


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Does she have any discharge yet? Good luck!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

She has had what looks like dry discharge on her tail but none ive seen for sure


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is still up on her sides and her udder doesn't look tight yet. She is sure torturing you isn't she.:doh:

She is a nice Doe.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I know she doesnt look dropped but her sides are so hollow when you touch them they cave in. You guys know much more than i do i thought her udder was tight too. It sure feels tight and doesnt wobble when she walks anymore. She is driving me crazy i must say! One day she looks ready the next shes laughing at me! Thankyou i do love her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear what you are saying.

If you look at her from behind, her sides will have baby bumps, and she will have a big belly like she is carrying beach balls, LOL, when she is getting closer, she will all of a sudden start dropping downward from her sides.

Look at her now and and compare it with the pics you took. Hopefully you will understand a bit better what to look for. Hope that makes more sense.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a lot of experience and have one I was sure was going to go last weekend. She is still pregnant and wider than she is tall. They do like to drive us crazy.
I have had four kiddings this season so far. Not one of the does has shown discharge and they all have delivered within 2 hours of being checked. I just go out to check again and there are the babies!!
Hope it happens soon for you and your girl.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Thankyou guys  I really hope she goes soon. Maybe even tomorrow that would be an awesome mothers day present for us both


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Come on girl, today would be a good day to be a momma.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Thats what im saying  on my way home now to check on her. Hopefully shes in the process or already has them and there healthy!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

My doe was 8 days overdue and the only signs were increased talking and not eating her dinner. I checkled her at 10 pm and she only had a ting drop of white discharge. I came outside at 7 the next morning to find her drying off one healthy doeling. They sure can be sneaky! Happy kidding.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

looks close..bags not quite tight enough..but that can happen pretty quick

happy kidding..she a cutie


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

She is sneaky ive seen tiny drops of what i thought was dishcharge but its been dried. And her udder seems to get tighter with each day but doesnt seem to be growing now. Thankyou everyone  i hope its soon


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Mamas still holdin em in there!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute doe, but stubborn, LOL :thumb:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Love that last pic! "What are YOU looking at???" LOL


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Mamas still holdin em in there!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So is my ChaCha. Little brats!:wink:


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Shes sassy lol i give her that  shel act like shes gonna have him then il go check on her and shel be like nah i was just gettin your goat  haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she Shirley?


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Shes doing well. I have a ? Though. Youve explained her sides as being up,the only time the look up is when shes up on two feet to me. This morning i checked on her and she looks even smaller almost as if shes not pregnant anymore. I even felt the babies to make sure they were ok she looked so different.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

So do you think the pictures just arent doing her justice or do you really think shes still up?


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

This is her today. Shes been rubbing against the fence alot today. And pushing her head into everything while arching her back


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like you have 2 posts of the same short to speak on her. I answered it in the other post. 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/chilled-temps-doe-due-anytime-167117/index3.html


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My guess is that you'll have kids by tomorrow morning


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Thankyou Toth Boer Goats. Yes i do have another speaking of temperatures because i was worried about her and the kids in the cold. Thankyou Canyontrailgoats i do hope so


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

She is SO cute! Good luck with kidding I hope she pops soon


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Thankyou i also hope she kids soon because this wait is killing me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

In your other post she is looking closer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything yet?


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Nothing yet. Shes such a turd


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, yes she is, LOL


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

This is her today. She wouldnt let me get a pooch pic.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh jeez, I give up on this girl! Let me know when you get some action, ok?  lol


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Lol i will  right now shes just trying to frustrate me i think lol. The house is a mess ive got a migrane and im stressed youd think shed give it up by now! Lets make a bet how much longer you give her?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmm..I say she'll give birth REALLY early tomorrow morning, like 3am. Right when you're sleeping soundly and actually relaxing, probably shortly after you check on her and think she's fine til daylight.

That's my guess anyways, I was wrong last time so don't believe me this time lol!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Lol  im done guessing lol im always wrong! I want them here now but shes being a brat


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, pretend you DON'T want babies then! Tell her that you don't want her stupid dum kids and you hope you NEVER have to see them, so just keep them in their forever. She'll get mad at you and pop them out just to teach you a lesson.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Lol hmm i might have to try that


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

This is mama tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Come on momma, we need to see babies.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Once you see discharge, you know things are happening...


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Well mama is very lovey today  Talking to her sides and nipping almost constantly. Posty and seems even more hollow today though the pictures somehow dont show that. I see no obvious changes other than the hollowness. No discharge. She does seem to be having braxton hicks though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She's so cute. 
Hope she kids soon before we lose all our hair, LOL :hair:


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Lol me too!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

So do you think shel go within the next day or two or should i just give up?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

give up. that's the only way she'll kid!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

It's a race!
ChaCha came in from the pasture looking like she might explode. I gave her Tums even though I know it is mostly (or all) babies. She has had triplets before so that is what I am thinking.
Come on girls!!!!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Lol ok i give up then  and oooh maybe if i tell dixie shes racing another goat mama shel hurry up lmao. Come on girls just give up already.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that doesn't QUITE sound like giving up. LOL


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Lmao oh i know  il tell her i give up and that if cha cha goes first im going to be mad at her bahaha


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

it's ok. I just checked my girls. they're happily chilling out. no babies.... grrr


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Lol i checked mine 30m ago still pregnant no signs of labor. Shes still so pregnant i prob wont even check her through out the night tonight


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

same. I may go before I go to bed, and leave it be. watch once of these mornings i'll just wake up to babies.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, I hear ya.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

We have amazing udder development this morning! I didnt think she could change much more but its hanging all the way to her knee joints now


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Watch her close today..... Both my girls went the same day there udders changed that much. 
Happy Kidding


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If you had THAT drastic a change in udder then you may be going today!!! Or...she may just be playing you. LOL I'm more inclined to believe the first tho. So...gotta ask...are you gonna get that excited over goo again???? (be honest...I still get that excited too hehehe)


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Im excited but im not letting her see i am lol.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I was trying to get pictures without letting her know haha. I let her graze in the field and sat behind her snapping. So they arent good quality but shes done so good with the development over the night!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh wow! Yep, that is a HUGE difference in her udder. I would say 24 hours or less....but I'm usually wrong. LOL


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I know! Im so proud of her! Ive got to calm down though or shel hear me and quit lmao


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Get in the car. Drive past her like you're going to leave. Park a ways down the road and sneak back...that way you'll get to see the babies when they are born. hahahahah


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Lol i would but i dont have a running vehicle. Maybe il act like im going for a walk? Haha


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

If she hears you getting too excited, then she'll likely hold on for 2 more week! :ROFL:


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Lol i bet she would just to spite me little turd. Im not even going out to the pen today. Im going to check out the windows. She yelled at me this morning because i ignored her haha. Im "getting her goat" Give me the babies and il give you attention


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HaHa.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

What do you think Toth Boer Goats? Good udder improvment? Soon? I should calm down haha!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Shes vocal today. She usually doesnt talk alot but today is an exception  I know it prob doesnt mean anything but im trying to keep a tally on all the changes shes making


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Suddenly "talking" can be a good sign too!!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I know. She has fooled me with talking before though. So not getting excited on that one. She has been staying in her little kidding stall today instead of.roaming around in her pen though. And she hates us putting her in the stall so thats odd.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Its now raining and my girls r lying down a lot. I'm not getting excited either... They do look like they want this pregnancy over, so hopefully that'll speed things up a bit.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Talking, she may be getting close now. Or just stating her opinion to it all, LOL


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I posted another thread. Got to excited lol didnt show her that though. We have a tiny bit of amber discharge.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb::dance:


----------

